# Echo trimmer intake port



## Blue joe (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello members Happy Easter. My Echo trimmer doesn't start and appears to be flooding in the intake port. The carb was removed cleaned and reinstalled. When I was checking the intake port I noticed a build up of fuel inside the cylinder below piston. The piston which is moving freely up and down doesn't appear to be dropping enough to intake the gas/air mixture. But travels far up allowing fuel to fill bottom of cylinder. When piston drops I cannot see or measure any space at top of piston to intake the gas/air mixture. Has anyone had this situation or is it just the way I'm looking at it.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 16, 2017)

It is a two stroke. Fuel air mix in taken into the crankcase, the space below the cylinder where the connecting rod and crankshaft are. As the piston drops it forces the mixture up the transfers and above the piston. The piston compresses it as it rises.
This would help you: 

Any other questions, just ask!


----------



## Blue joe (Apr 16, 2017)

I thank you very much for that information ANewSawyer.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 16, 2017)

When I came here I did not know a conecting rod from a circlip. Literally. Had no clue. I have learned a lot from this place.


----------

